# New Pictures



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

The First Pic is of the serra which has been i dentified as a sanchezi. Hes 4 1/2"
The Second pic is of the fish im identifying which is 6 1/2"
The Third Pic is of a Sanchezi on Aqua Scape which is 3-4"

On the second pic it doesnt have as much red around his gills besides the small area and doesnt have red eyes also he is not as black and silvery like the other sanchezi which you guys think he is. He doesnt really look like the piranha in pic one and 3.


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the second pic looks like this Eigenmanni because of the amount of redness around his gills and his back fin also the spots go all the way just like in the 2 pic of my unknown serra.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I say its a sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sanchezi


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i thought it was eigenmanni also...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sanchezi


----------

